# General > General Knives & Blades >  Any Mora fans?

## Jimin

Do we have any Mora knife fans here? I first discovered them through a Nutnfancy review on YouTube so we ordered a few online. They are some very sharp, well made, knives for a very reasonable price. We keep them in our BOB's as well as in both vehicles. My wife even has one she likes to use in the kitchen!

----------


## Ken

Mora knives?  Never heard of them.  

http://safezonellc.com/mora.html

----------


## pete lynch

We have a bunch of Mora users here. Including myself.  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  I own several.

----------


## BornthatWay

I have a few also.

----------


## Rick

Use the search feature. You'll get 15 pages of threads that touch on Moras.

----------


## randyt

moras are a utility knife. My buddy was working on the soo locks and there was a crew of swedes working there. Anyhoo they had a case of moras and gave him a few. They carry moras like some of our crews carry a stanley type retractable blade knife. I don't mean anything negative by this story. I have a few moras and they are a good knife.

----------


## hunter63

Old ones and new one....a good knife at a good price.

Old ones....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rezmut

I have a couple,one old and another that's a rescent purchase-if I'll buy a second one,you know I've gotta like them.
Another good moderate priced knife is the Pucca,a very similar knife,from the same part of the world.

----------


## Batch

I have a few myself. good knives for the price.

----------


## Jimin

I haven't heard of Pucca knives before I will have to check them out too! I love finding quality products for a reasonable price. Not that there is anything wrong with the more expensive stuff I'm just on a budget!

----------


## randyt

not sure but I think he may have meant puukko rather than pucca.

----------


## entherder

I have been carrying a Mora since I was a Webelo;  Wonderful knives regardless of cost.  I have been carrying a Helle Temagami for a few years now, but I just bought a Clipper Heavy Duty with the 1/8 inch blade for a car kit I put together for my wife.  I ordered another for myself!  A very nice knife that can be had for about $20.00 and built like a tank!

----------


## Rick

An 1/8 inch blade is pretty darn short isn't it?

----------


## crashdive123

> An 1/8 inch blade is pretty darn short isn't it?


Not if you are an Eriophyidae

----------


## Rick

What is it with you Navy guys and the weird stuff?! I'll bet an Erioph...whatever....doesn't pass the physical.

Turn you head and cough. I need to check your galls. (Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are)

----------


## randallss7

I do not own one but they sound simple and well constructed from high carbon blades, they remind me of Opinel knives, very simple construction, very functional and great steel, and very well priced, a winner in my book.

----------


## entherder

:Laugh:   Sorry, relating to the THICKNESS of the blade.  I might have been unintentionally misleading here, my main carry is a Becker BK2.  I was carrying the Temagame during Scout outings because the Becker freaked people out for some reason.

----------


## Phaedrus

I have maybe 30 or 40 Moras of various sizes and materials.  The laminated and HC ones are probably my favorites but I like them all.  For quite a while I carried a Triflex with paracord wrapped around the scabbard as my main backup/survival knife.

----------


## Lamewolf

Fan you say ?  I only own 6 of them presently if that qualifies me as a fan ?  For the money, they can't be beat !  Just bought a Mora High Q Robust Friday and was wondering if anyone knows what the button on the front of the sheath is for ?

----------


## crashdive123

> Fan you say ?  I only own 6 of them presently if that qualifies me as a fan ?  For the money, they can't be beat !  Just bought a Mora High Q Robust Friday and was wondering if anyone knows what the button on the front of the sheath is for ?


If you look at the back of most Mora sheaths you will see a "button hole".  This gives an additional way to carry the sheath (instead of belt of neck carry).  The protruding button on your sheath allows you to piggy back another Mora sheath to it.

----------


## Lamewolf

> If you look at the back of most Mora sheaths you will see a "button hole".  This gives an additional way to carry the sheath (instead of belt of neck carry).  The protruding button on your sheath allows you to piggy back another Mora sheath to it.


I kind of thought that, but it would be really neat to see them make a waterproof container for a small kit that would attach to the button !  I'm thinking of trying to fabricate something along that line.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

----------


## Rick

Actually....the button on the outside of the sheath enables you to carry a second knife. The caveat is you can only carry one whose sheath has the button hole. It's called a Dual Sheath.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

I enjoy these, particularly since my budget is lean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Duece

Ive got two moras, both the really inexpensive ones from lee valley,got the 3" carbon stainless steel witv birch handle,and the other one is a 6" carbon steel blade that i ordered that you have  make your own handle i used a chunk of birds eye maple left over from a construction project i was involved in ,i use the smaller one almost daily and is my go to fixed blade.....i love th both they where both under 20$ before shipping and are the easiest knives i have ever owned to keep sharp

----------


## wolverine_173

GREAT knife for the money as long as you dont want a full tang knife

----------


## Rick

The high end Moras do offer a full tang. The Forest Lapplander 90 and 95 both offer full tangs. If you can find a dealer that carries them you'll pay around $90 or so which I think is a bit much for a Mora.

----------


## bluntweapon

At 90 dollars i would trust this mora " Forest Exclusive 277 " to out perform any of the 200+ dollar knives that i have owned for bushcraft. Including the Aurora that i gave away. my 30 dollar mora laminate with antler handle replaced it. fullrat tail tang   :Smile: 
  now if you feel the need to drive it into the side of a tree then bounce up and down on the handle with youre foot i would go with a thicker blade. at my wgt 1/2 inch would work  :Smile: ) maybe

----------


## paulie.4x

Say Heah Boys and Girls. A while ago a friend was placing an order from a catalog and asked me if I needed something that would atleast save me on shipping, I ordered a Frost Mora Clipper that was closing out, I think I paid $8.00 for it. I still have it and it's still I'm excellent shape and I keep it very sharp, a real good $8.00 investment. Then I was at the pawn shop and found a nice looking Mora, This one had a wooden handle with a hand gaurd and the pommel is metal,  The sheath is leather also with a metal trim, Three Crowns and a large "A" are embossed into the leather. It's in very good condition and I got a great price when I told the clerk that Mora's were not expensive and besides the wood handle was stained, It turned out it want used alot and the handle is curly birch.  I got a great price. I found very little info on it and as I recall it's some kind of vintage military issue. Recently I found out that Mora was making the 510, but it's thinner than the original and I liked that so I bought one, I paid $9.99 for it, I also bought a Classic #1,  Then I saw a decent price on a Mora 2000 and Hatchet but at the combo kit price it was only available in the Orange color.  I got the Green regardless since I qualified for free shipping and as it turned out I only paid about $6.00 more for what I wanted anyhow., I got a Bacho Laplander to make a Lite Trio. But the Bacho also comes in Orange,  which isn't that bad for a great matching trio. But the green will match more with my other knives like my Bokor Plus Black Vox Rold where the handle matches and the Pouch for my Victorninox Delemont Collection Ranger Grip 78 a good match too. But then I got the Mora Forest Exclusive # 277 and what a piece of functioning art. Yeah, it has a laminated blade and the handle is a beautiful hardwood handle with brass hardware,  the bolster and pommel are brass and the stick tang goes all the way through. It is more slender than my Classic #1,  But even so and I wear a large glove, It feels great in my hand. I only use the knife for its intended purpose, I don't baton with it, But it's Handmade and is a stronger knife than it appears. I was pleasantly surprised. At first it look too delicate, But after using it. It's a great knife. I neck carry it in the beautiful leather sheath it came with and I use it alot because it's right there. Yeah, I will recommand it. It's the type of knife that can easily made a netting needle with no problem. A true slicer/carver plus other applications. Yeah, it was well worth the $100.00

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Faiaoga

The Mora sheath knife, the Swiss Army knife and Tramontina machetes are all examples of basic, inexpensive tools that people who use their knives to actually work with will have.  They are also knives that the general public do not get upset about because they are marketed and sold as tools, not combat knives or survival tools.

There are other brands with these qualities, of course, but the three I have mentioned seem to avoid the hype associated with "custom" and "signature" marketing.   :Big Grin:

----------


## hunter63

> Say Heah Boys and Girls. A while ago a friend was placing an order from a catalog and asked me if I needed something that would atleast save me on shipping, I ordered a Frost Mora Clipper that was closing out, I think I paid $8.00 for it. I still have it and it's still I'm excellent shape and I keep it very sharp, a real good $8.00 investment. Then I was at the pawn shop and found a nice looking Mora, This one had a wooden handle with a hand gaurd and the pommel is metal,  The sheath is leather also with a metal trim, Three Crowns and a large "A" are embossed into the leather. It's in very good condition and I got a great price when I told the clerk that Mora's were not expensive and besides the wood handle was stained, It turned out it want used alot and the handle is curly birch.  I got a great price. I found very little info on it and as I recall it's some kind of vintage military issue. Recently I found out that Mora was making the 510, but it's thinner than the original and I liked that so I bought one, I paid $9.99 for it, I also bought a Classic #1,  Then I saw a decent price on a Mora 2000 and Hatchet but at the combo kit price it was only available in the Orange color.  I got the Green regardless since I qualified for free shipping and as it turned out I only paid about $6.00 more for what I wanted anyhow., I got a Bacho Laplander to make a Lite Trio. But the Bacho also comes in Orange,  which isn't that bad for a great matching trio. But the green will match more with my other knives like my Bokor Plus Black Vox Rold where the handle matches and the Pouch for my Victorninox Delemont Collection Ranger Grip 78 a good match too. But then I got the Mora Forest Exclusive # 277 and what a piece of functioning art. Yeah, it has a laminated blade and the handle is a beautiful hardwood handle with brass hardware,  the bolster and pommel are brass and the stick tang goes all the way through. It is more slender than my Classic #1,  But even so and I wear a large glove, It feels great in my hand. I only use the knife for its intended purpose, I don't baton with it, But it's Handmade and is a stronger knife than it appears. I was pleasantly surprised. At first it look too delicate, But after using it. It's a great knife. I neck carry it in the beautiful leather sheath it came with and I use it alot because it's right there. Yeah, I will recommand it. It's the type of knife that can easily made a netting needle with no problem. A true slicer/carver plus other applications. Yeah, it was well worth the $100.00
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.....

You typed all that on a tapatalk?.....Wow.

Say does that have an "enter button" or "space"...you know maybe split up all them words a bit?

----------


## paulie.4x

Did you understand my just ? I type what comes to mind, In a narrow type, it's alot longer than when it's spread out. Yeah, I really like my thinner Mora 510, But I was really stoked when I got my Handmade Mora 277 it's Simply Beautiful.  I would buy it again after I fondled it. It's a beauty.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Sorry,... just a problem for me.....trying to follow what you are describing.

----------


## tundrabadger

Guys, I have to confess...I gave my mora away.   My hours got cut last december,  so money was kind of tight, and that mora had an edge that could shave the whiskers off your chin,  it was like new.  So I gave it to my dad for Christmas.  Which, I have to say, the joy it gave him was probably better than any use I was going to get out of it, and  my Opie is good enough for any man, and I can carry it in the city without upsetting people...but still, though.

----------


## NightSG

> GREAT knife for the money as long as you dont want a full tang knife


At the size of a Classic, or most of the other $10-20 Moras, full tang doesn't matter nearly as much.  You're not going to be chopping anything big with it, and you really should find/make something other than your knife to serve as a prybar.

IMO, the ideal fixed blade set for wandering off into the unknown would be a good quality carbon steel kukri with a stainless Mora Scout in a shared sheath.  Chopping and fine work well covered, and no need to try to dig a splinter with a 10+" blade.

----------


## hunter63

> Did you understand my just ? I type what comes to mind, In a narrow type, it's alot longer than when it's spread out. Yeah, I really like my thinner Mora 510, But I was really stoked when I got my Handmade Mora 277 it's Simply TiT's, Beautiful.  I would buy it again after I fondled it. It's a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I agree.
I have been a fan of Mora's for a long time........my favorites are the old classic for the 1950's and 60's.....and of course the newer ones as well.....

Don't really pay attention much to all the reasons for the full tang, tactical grips, segregated blades and all the other buzz words used for knives these days.
I use them for hunting, ...game cleaning, processing, and camp chores.....have for a long time.



Carbon steel blades are nice for strikers, but not a game breaker.

----------


## NightSG

> I use them for hunting, ...game cleaning, processing, and camp chores.....have for a long time.


That's where the stainless Scouts with their rubber hardware and plastic/rubber sheath excel; toss it all in the dishwasher when you get home.  No trying to get blood or other fluids out of wood or leather.

----------


## hunter63

> That's where the stainless Scouts with their rubber hardware and plastic/rubber sheath excel; toss it all in the dishwasher when you get home.  No trying to get blood or other fluids out of wood or leather.


Suppose to wash them?...With water?.....Oh....Well I don't think these were ever washed.....maybe wiped off?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Wash a knife?  Now that's just silly. :Innocent:

----------


## Faiaoga

> Wash a knife?  Now that's just silly.


A proper outdoor knife needs to be seasoned with the correct mixture of fish blood, chicken guts, salt water, tree sap and wood smoke - washing is not needed and may spoil the developing patina :pirate: 
The Mora knives shown earlier look like they are well on their way.

----------


## hunter63

Well, deer tallow does help with rust prevention......

----------


## fjrmurph

when I'm working around the place , I wear bib overalls , strapped on to my overalls is a Mora. Its my knife, pry bar , chipper , scrapper . It is one tough knife and priced right.

----------


## Faiaoga

That is the problem or the curse of Mora knives - they are so useful and reasonably priced that you HAVE to get another one every time you visit the sporting goods store or check a knife catalog.

After all, they are not marketed as super ninja commando zombie killers but as useful functional tools that can be carried by hikers, environmentalists, organic farmers and other socially useful people.  They also come in non-threatening designer colors that will match your decor.  So you really NEED a few dozen and buying another one is good because it is on sale - you can't afford not to buy it at the bargain price. :2:  :Sad:

----------


## Manwithnoname

Ok guys, don't crucify me here, I'm asking a legit question cause I do not nor have ever owned a Mora. From what I've seen and gather, especially with the 1/8th, would not/could not a Rapalla fillet knife be a good substitute? To me they look very similar in build and at 1/8th thickness the Mora has to have a lot of flex unless there's some drastic difference in temper/a dal process.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Before spellcheck took over, "aneal" process.

----------


## crashdive123

Not to worry.  Mora is an inexpensive knife that works well.  There are many others that fit the same bill.  Hultifors is another brand that is very similar to Mora and works equally as well.

----------


## OddJob

It's the first knife any Swede gets as a kid, most would have one or 10 knocking about the house.
They are used everywhere, woodshop classes in schools, as the go to knife on the building sites, in your house to do feather stickes to get the fire going, in the scouts, hunters, folks who are in to bushcraft etc etc
It was the knife we were given in the army as well.

It's well integrated in the Swedish life as it should be, better to buy local when the price is better than any other import in the same price range.

I recently got two, one for the car as a "in case i need a knife" situation, second one just to have in the garden shed. Have been carving some spoons with it, great fun!

----------

